# Timing Chain Tensioner Replacement Service



## njd.sina (Apr 30, 2014)

I haven't seen much info pertaining to people taking in their cars to update their tensioner, since most seem to DIY on here (changing my oil is about the limit of my skillset).
Anyways I found a VW shop and called them up for an estimate, but they advised me to replace not only the tensioner, but the guide rails as well while they already had it all disassembled. I'm wondering if this is really required or would it just be to drive the cost of parts and labor up? I would appreciate any advice or help since I'm looking to take my 2009 CC in soon since it's almost at 60K.

Here's a breakdown they gave me

Labor REPLACE TIMING CHAINS Hours:6.50 Rate:$85.00
Amount $552.50

Parts
TIMING CHAIN TENSIONER (LOWER)1.00 $77.95 
TIMINJG CHAIN TENSIONER (UPPER)1.00 $77.95 
TIMING CHAIN (LOWER)1.00 $210.00 
TIMING CHAIN (UPPER)1.00 $155.00 
OIL PUMP CHAIN1.00 $107.00 
OIL PUMP CHAIN TENSIONER1.00 $43.96 
TIMING GUIDE RAIL (LEFT)1.00 $21.00 
TIMING GUIDE RAIL1.00 $21.00 
TIMING GUIDE RAIL1.00 $31.96 
TIMING GUIDE RAIL1.00 $16.60 
TIMING GUIDE RAIL1.00 $21.00 
FRONT CRANK SEAL1.00 $15.58 
TIMING COVER GASKET1.00 $11.90
Amount $810.90

Total $1,445.20

If all of it seems necessary, it seems like a fair price, but I was hoping to just get the tensioner replaced if possible since the kit is $250 on DAP and pay the labor for installing it.
Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

You can replace the problematic lower chain tensioner without having to remove all the rest of the stuff they listed. You only need to remove the lower timing cover for access to the lower tensioner.
Parts would be :
New design lower tensioner
Cover with crank seal
Cover bolts (8 I think)
New crankshaft center bolt
VW anerobic sealant (for cover)

There is some talk about the earlier design (your 2009 is earlier design) timing chain stretching, but that is not as much as a potential risk as the failure of the lower tensioner. I have not heard of the guides being a high wear problem area.


----------



## Franzjerry (Sep 16, 2015)

I think people might have exaggerated the time chain issue. 

Actually I didn't hear any case like that in real life and I believe it's with very low possibility as long as you have sufficient engine oil always.

I don't know if i'm right or not. Perhaps you would probably see the old tensioner is still perfect when you replace it off.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

CC'ed said:


> You can replace the problematic lower chain tensioner without having to remove all the rest of the stuff they listed. You only need to remove the lower timing cover for access to the lower tensioner.
> Parts would be :
> New design lower tensioner
> Cover with crank seal
> ...


Its 15 bolts for CC TSI version. Did it last weekend 

I replaced actual tensioner (of course), new lower chain cover+seal, 15 new bolts, crankshaft bolt 

I inspected rails when I was there and everything looked great. At the time of this DIY I was at 54400k




@njd.sina

Where do you live? *I'll do it for you for fraction what dealership charges *


----------



## mcseforsale (Jun 5, 2011)

I called my local stealership (Jim Ellis VW Kennesaw) and they hadn't heard of any TSI TCT failures. They wanted $500 for carbon cleanout. 

Has anyone actually experienced this or are they all just stories of a few that failed that turned into a legend?

AJ


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Search this forum, the Audi A4, the Tiguan, and the GTI and the gen1/gen2 EA888 TSI engine forums......there are enough tensioner failures to be concerned....Keeping your oil level up will not prevent a tensioner failure. If it happens you are looking at a $6000 engine repair.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

CC'ed said:


> Search this forum, the Audi A4, the Tiguan, and the GTI and the gen1/gen2 EA888 TSI engine forums......there are enough tensioner failures to be concerned....Keeping your oil level up will not prevent a tensioner failure. If it happens you are looking at a $6000 engine repair.


x2 on this

It's either spend $500-1000 with labor (?) to prevent an issue, *OR* chance it, things go wrong & you end up with a $6k bill for a new engine. There's no warning either, if it fails it fails.

The stories I've seen is that VW won't help either, btw


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> ... VW won't help either ....


hey man .. vw's motto: "if it aint broke, we dont touch it, it might break and we'll have to fix it ... you can pay to fix what's not broken yet, its called preventative maintenance of known bad parts that havent broken yet .... remember, we cant fix it until it breaks! .... if it aint broke, we dont touch it, it might break and we'll have to fix it ....."

ditto all .. the tensioner is the main item to 'replace as preventative maintenance' - just did mine shy of 50k, nothing was wrong with it yet (dealer quoted ~1400 parts & labor for upper & new lower timing chain cover seal and new tensioner - dealer shop rate is ~110/hr) .. all the other parts depend on condition - mine were solid/good (i.e. chain is snug/tight, all links are solid, no broken/chipped/missing teeth on gears, clean/solid guides, no skippage, etc.) have them look it over and then decide if it ALL needs replacing .. they propbably just gave you a total estimate so youd know - even at that, its probably half of what dealer would charge for same ... point being, since youre in there paying for the labor, then might as well change all necessary/problem parts .. that said, the main items you should have them check for is any leaking from: upper and lower timing chain cover seals, cylinder head ladder seal, intake manifold seal, water pump seal, rear main seal, pcv system and of course get the carbon buildup cleaned properly - its a major reason for blown seals .. good luck!


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

kbad said:


> hey man .. vw's motto: "if it aint broke, we dont touch it, it might break and we'll have to fix it ... you can pay to fix what's not broken yet, its called preventative maintenance of known bad parts that havent broken yet .... remember, we cant fix it until it breaks! .... if it aint broke, we dont touch it, it might break and we'll have to fix it ....."
> 
> ditto all .. the tensioner is the main item to 'replace as preventative maintenance' - just did mine shy of 50k, nothing was wrong with it yet (dealer quoted ~1400 parts & labor for upper & new lower timing chain cover seal and new tensioner - dealer shop rate is ~110/hr) .. all the other parts depend on condition - mine were solid/good (i.e. chain is snug/tight, all links are solid, no broken/chipped/missing teeth on gears, clean/solid guides, no skippage, etc.) have them look it over and then decide if it ALL needs replacing .. they propbably just gave you a total estimate so youd know - even at that, its probably half of what dealer would charge for same ... point being, since youre in there paying for the labor, then might as well change all necessary/problem parts .. that said, the main items you should have them check for is any leaking from: upper and lower timing chain cover seals, cylinder head ladder seal, intake manifold seal, water pump seal, rear main seal, pcv system and of course get the carbon buildup cleaned properly - its a major reason for blow seals .. good luck!


Just had mine done. $850 at a local independent shop. Ring on the tensioner was still intact, put they said there was a bit of slop


----------



## JayS_VW (Jul 16, 2015)

My 2012 has 52k miles and I plan to DIY this fix as preventive maint in the spring. I'll still be under the 5y60k warranty until then so if it pops VW can pay to put a new engine in the car.


----------

